# Game #7: Phoenix Suns (5-1) @ Washington Wizards (2-4) - 11/8



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Sunday, 1PMEST/11AMPST
Where: Verizon Center
TV: local or by illegal method *
*Previous Game: W 110-103 @ Boston Celtics*











*Phoenix Suns (5-1) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 


















* Washington Wizards (2-4) 

Starters: 








[PG] Gilbert Arenas







[SG] Nick Young








[SF] Caron Butler









[PF] Fabricio Oberto







[C] Brendan Haywood *



*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....KickSUMass!*​


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Brendan Haywood is going to tear us up before he gets in foul trouble, though I expect Nick Young to do poorly to kinda counterbalance that.

Expect Amare to get at least 25, probably 30ish.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Wizards usually give the Suns problems, especially when Arenas is playing.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Should be a fun game. Hopefully Arenas doesn't get hot.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Just woke up . . . . Suns down 28-29 in the beginning of the 2nd.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Suns with 8 TOs, Amare has 5 himself, ugh.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, seems Suns are really lethargic right now. I hate morning games.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

56-51, Suns at the half. I've been watching football (Ravens are sucking balls).

Jrich seems to be picking up where he left off. 15 pts (6-8), (3-4) from 3.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, for everyone else, it's a slow game. Someone needs to help Richardson with the offensive load. Hopefully Nash or Amare step up in the second half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm watching this now. 


60-53, Suns with over 10 mins left.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Nash is running up and down that court on a mission. He looks really focused for this second half. And holy jesus christ does Gilbert Arenas love to chuck that ball up.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Frye got fouled and made a crazy shot. Then the stream cut out.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ok. It's back.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn, they showed replay of Jrich dishing to Amare for the nasty jam. 


74-66, Suns with 4:15 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Awful FT shooting continues.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

LOL you can hear our announcers. "Arenas is just a life-sucker." And it's so true.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seuss said:


> LOL you can hear our announcers. "Arenas is just a life-sucker." And it's so true.


lol yeah, I was like, "do they know that they're on right now?" 2 times they kept it there when I think it was supposed to be a commercial.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns are really starting to take control of this game, 89-75 with nine minutes left in the fourth.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I would be posting more but the stream is pissing me off along with everything else.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

After Arenas shot, it's 89-81 with 6:42 left. They got back in it quick.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Arenas kills their momentum again, and Suns retake control off a Frye three-pointer and an Amare jam.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Completely missed it, but after they 8-0 run, Frye nails a 3, and Amare with a dunk. edit: Looks like I was beaten to it lol. 

94-83, Suns with 4:34 left.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Why can't the NBA offer league pass just for certain teams? 
I'd pay thirty bucks for all Suns games. (Instead of the $120 for all NBA games)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^Yeah, seriously. 

Arenas again lol


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

How much are they paying for Arenas? He's a worse version of Allen Iverson. I don't see why teams actually pay those guys so much.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Nash gets credited for a block!? haha


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

They signed him to that 6 yrs/111M deal , despite missing 66 games that yr with that knee injury.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Four double-doubles? 
Amare 17pts 12rebs,
Hill 13pts 13rebs
Frye 18pts 10rebs
Nash 11pts 17asst. 

Final: 102-90.
Suns are now 6-1


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 102, Wizards 90*



Amare 17 pts (8-13), 12 rebounds, 2 stls, and blk

Jrich 22 pts (9-16), 4 rebounds, 2 assists

Nash 11 pts, 17 assists, 3 rebs, blk


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Missed it cause I work the night shift and had to sleep, but I had this penciled in as a win.. we just kill the Wizards for whatever reason. Love the rebounding from the frontcourt.. Jeez.

Who would have thought we'd start this well? I had expectations of a nice 50 win season but I might have to up that number, even though it's early.. Kinda worried about the game tomorrow, exact same situation as with Orlando (although a much lesser team of course).


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

Seuss said:


> LOL you can hear our announcers. "Arenas is just a life-sucker." And it's so true.


Tom Leander and Scott Williams are a hell of a 1-2 punch. I think we have the best announcers in the game. Those guys are hilarious sometimes.


----------

